# MTB/Offroad Overland within 1 hour by train from London?



## Appleby (19 Oct 2009)

Hi All,

I'm looking for MTBing, off-roading or general off-road overland with about an hours train journey from London.

I am going to Swinley Forest regularly, have tried Ashridge near Tring and rode part of the South down way (Eastbourne to Lewes, lovely bit that). 

I am looking for longer off-road trails (preferably loops) in the region of 60km where start/end can be reached by train as I do not have a car.

Any pointers would be much appreciated!

Best regards
Appleby


----------



## simon_adams_uk (19 Oct 2009)

How's about Leatherhead (or Dorking) to Guildford... a rough route could be via Box Hill, Ranmore Common, Leith Hill, Pitch Hill, Holmbury Hill, Blackheath, St Martha's Hill? That could easily be 60km with plenty of climbing...


----------



## PK99 (19 Oct 2009)

Appleby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for MTBing, off-roading or general off-road overland with about an hours train journey from London.
> 
> ...



Yous should be able to plan both of these using a mix of the Free Srreyey CC cycling maps and ordnance surve


Route 1

Dorking or leatherhead by train then off road onto the north downs via polsden lacey, over the ranmore road, west onto the old drovers trail, choose

: one of the routes down (some easy, some uncyclable!!) off road in the valley between the dorking to guildford road and the north downs, back to dorking! 

: Straight on to Newlands corner, off the downs on the Pilgrims way to guildford and train back to london

Route 2

Epsom by train. Road up onto epsom downs. across the race course. choice of 
: stright on off road to Headley, then across headly common and one of a number of ways to the top or bottom of Box hill, thence to dorking or leather head by good cycle trail along side the nasty a24

: right to Langley bottom, up the hill, down Steyne street (difficult chalk track following Roman Road) to the bottom of Box hill - off road track to the top of box hill for the view. down the zig zag and left to Dorking station


----------



## Appleby (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the info. Would anyone be interested in trying this out with me? I'd attempt the planning and put it on a GPS. Date could be 25th October or 1st November.
Alternatively I would do the South downs Way going West from Southease (provided the replacement bus to Lewes is gone next weekend...).


----------



## lukesdad (20 Oct 2009)

Have a look at liphook liss and petersfield staions all within the hour great riding round there much better than boxhill etc. sussex border path,around devils punch bowl etc theres alot of army land to ride on weavers down etc. great forests butser hill has some great tracks dedicated mtb track at QE2 country park allwihin 30 mins ride of petersfield station. You can get back onto south downs way as it runs thru park.

Petersfields a nice little town too used to live there dont think youll find any better riding in south east. More public access land than any where else in the country some good riding on forestry commision land as well check out the maps at O/S site regards. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## fuzzyfreak (5 Nov 2009)

Epping Forest or Aston Hill


----------



## phil120867 (12 Nov 2009)

Check out Redhill CC on the net they have lots of rides in and around the north downs.


----------



## andym (22 Dec 2009)

Don't forget the Ridgeway (Goring BR) come back from say Didcot. Not really suitable for a dayride and has a reputation for being muddy when wet.


----------

